# Patient refuse to sign financial form



## JesseL (Aug 17, 2017)

A new staff checked in a patient with out having the patient sign the financial form.

The patient saw the doctor already and refuses to sign the financial form after.

The purpose of the financial form is mostly educational about what deductibles, copays, co-insurances are and that if they do not pay what they owe they'll be forwarded to collections.

Can I still bill the patient for their deductibles, co-insurances, copays regardless if they signed our financial form since it's what we have to do per our contract with their insurance?


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Aug 17, 2017)

Yes, you can still bill the patient for their deductible and copay even if the form is not signed.  As you noted the form is just additional back up in regards to ensuring that the patient is aware that monies may be owed.  Ultimately it is the patient's responsibility to be aware of deductibles and co-pays as that is an agreement between themselves and their carrier.

Most office forms are just additional back up in case the patient disputes any amounts owed.


----------

